# Hi i'm new



## Calliwallidoodle (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, i am new to the forum.
Thought i should give a little info on me and my horse.
Well my name is Rebecca and i am 16 years old. I have had horses all my life as my mother has had them for 30 years.
I currently have a 16hh, Bay tobiano, British Sports Horse, Filly called Calli. She is nearly 3 years old and i have had her for over 2 years. I will be backing Calli in August and i hope to do a variety of things with her but mostly Dressage and showing.
*pictures in the picture gallery*
I also have 2 cats and a dog.
I think thats about it really.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hi  your horse sounds lovely


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

she is really gorgeous, i can see you take great care of her, she is beautifull.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi & welcome  calli looks as if she full of sprit hope you have loads of toghter. give her a pat from me


----------

